# Trapdoor Spiders



## snowgoose

Just been looking into these wonderful spiders and and interested in getting a Cyclocosmia ricketti. Just wondering if anyone has had any experience with this species as I can't find any care sheets anywhere.

For those who don't know what this species looks like, here's a picture 










Cheers

Jake : victory:


----------



## Spuddy

dayum thats ugly!

and scary as hell might i add!


----------



## asopeoprea

theyre easy to take care of, just get an enclosure that has lots of depth, they dont require much floor space. im not sure on that species, but some requite more humidity. they are major pet holes so you will never see it, but the feeding can be pretty cool. they are pretty venomous so watch out


----------



## voyagerxp

I would also love to add a trapdoor spider to my t collection.


----------



## joeyboy

mine died after a few days, so did someone else's.. seems as if they don't cope with a new environment as well as others, or that WC specimens may be more likely to have conditions which prove fatal. I think the large majority are fine, but mine never burrowed nor took advantage of my starter burrowing, then did days later.


----------



## Gomjaba

Their back side look really interesting


----------



## voyagerxp

acorn with legs lol


----------



## Dan99

Damn that is an amazing spider !! I would love to have one !!


----------



## ph0bia

Wow, that's really quite cool and the reason behind it is really quite clever!


----------



## vawn

i had one in .5ftx.5ftx2ft deep full of peat free compost/eco earth n loadsa leaf litter n orchid bark on surface substrate


----------



## Josh-sama

ph0bia said:


> Wow, that's really quite cool and the reason behind it is really quite clever!


What's the reason? :mf_dribble:


----------



## joeyboy

Josh-sama said:


> What's the reason? :mf_dribble:


why sir I do believe it uses it to block the hole in case something tries to get in, maybe a parasite wasp or the like. The flatten end is really tough.


----------



## ph0bia

joeyboy said:


> why sir I do believe it uses it to block the hole in case something tries to get in, maybe a parasite wasp or the like. The flatten end is really tough.


Spot on! :no1:


----------



## Josh-sama

I see, I see. Very cool. :mf_dribble:


----------



## garlicpickle

It does beg the question though - where's its ass? :blush:


----------



## Josh-sama

garlicpickle said:


> It does beg the question though - where's its ass? :blush:


Trust you to think of that Lisa.


----------



## Mr_Goodbytes

Gomjaba said:


> Their back side look really interesting
> 
> image


looks like you should use it to seal a royal letter :lol2:


----------



## Straight-Up

Reminds me of some sort of mayan stone wall.


----------



## Anythingwith8

Wow is all I can say. Seen a few videos on youtube about them, funky looking animals.


----------



## perthchickie

Thats one ugly looking butt on it :lol2:


----------



## GRB

Heh, I recently got the book "Spiders of China" by Song Daxiang Zhu Mingsheng & Chen Jun (a bargain at only £6 because of a damaged DC!!!) and one of these features as the cover illustration. 

I can't make up my mind about them; on one hand they are exquisitely odd, on the other, they are fairly hideous...


----------



## David L

That spider gives meaning to the term 'Butt F*** Ugly!'

Not 'Fugly'
Bufugly

I always said there is no such thing as an ugly animal... I was wrong! :lol2:


----------

